

Discourse now available in BitNami - ridruejo
http://bitnami.com/stack/discourse

======
pibefision
Kudos for the Discourse team, the code is great, they are updating almost
daily with fixes and features, and also building a community. I recommend
visit meta.discourse.org.

In my opinon, the tool is very adictive.

------
w1ntermute
Is there anyone here who has had in-depth experience with Discourse since it
was released? It doesn't seem that revolutionary to me, but maybe that's just
an outsider's perspective.

~~~
Lightbody
I am far from a Rails programmer, but I code. I tried setting up Discourse and
it was more difficult than I expected. I've read similar feedback from others
who have tried.

I think this is sort-of good news. It's to be expected that others would get
in to the game of hosting Discourse and I'm glad that people who want to live
on the bleeding edge finally have access to modern online forum software.

But it also makes me a bit sad because there is a business model behind
Discourse that involves hosting and I hope these kinds of actions don't
negatively hurt the Discourse project.

For my thoughts on Discourse in general, I recently posted to
meta.discourse.org: [http://meta.discourse.org/t/an-old-jive-employee-so-
happy-to...](http://meta.discourse.org/t/an-old-jive-employee-so-happy-to-
discover-discourse/5166)

~~~
cmbaus
I've put quite a bit of time into researching the Discourse install process:
<https://github.com/baus/install-discourse>

I'm not a Rubyist, so it took me a longer than I would expect it would take an
experienced Ruby admin. With that said, installing and running a modern Rails
app is not a trivial process. I'm curious how Bitnami has addressed this.

Jeff Atwood and the team have put a lot of thought into the project. While it
is in early stages, it has a lot of potential. Given their credentials, I
think there is a good possibility that Discourse will eventually subsume most
other open source forum projects.

~~~
emilioolivares
Thanks cmbaus, I'll have to your steps out. Appreciate you taking the time to
put this together.

------
ig1
This feels like a tacky advertisement for Bitnami, doesn't belong on HN.

~~~
ptomato
Bitnami the YC company?

------
spullara
Just launched this. Doesn't work on Safari :( Oh browser wars, what would we
do without you.

